# Speaking of Dutches: Rehome/Rescue



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 13, 2008)

Where's the dutch lovers on RO? Soulmate Rabbit Rescue was notified of two dutch girls needing a home.

Rehome: Milwaukee area. Four y.o., spayed, forgotten by the young girl who received this black and white dutch "companion". She basically spends 24/7 in a cage. A double Leith Petworks condo isn't a bad cage at that, but the poor quality photo I received displays shows her emotion to a T. The mom has a brand new baby, & multiple species pets that take priority over the bunny. Very social but the novelty of a "rabbit" is worn off. Very sad. We would accept her if a foster home opens up, and get her well-bunny checked for a future possible husband or guardian human.

Rescue: From kill-shelter. ANOTHER 4 y.o. black and white dutch girl needing "out" before calls are made. Her picture was submitted. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As the season of fall and winter approach, it calls to mind the wonderful people who spoke so kindly of us on zootoo.com. I dunno if you are reading or lurking here on this thread. 
* I run out of time to personally thank you for being supportive of our Labor of Love (private) rescue. 
* Fosterers, verbal support by those online, and adopters. 
* Pipp and the entire mod staff... so many gracious and kind words were exchanged when you chose SRR as a featured rescue.
:sunshinelus the talented gift makers who contributed to rescue fundraising efforts to assist our intakes.
Well, without too much gush, I know as time proceeds several more unwanted bunners WILL find forever homes. treasured friend Julie

Thanks for opening your home to a soulmate that sat somewhere unwanted,


----------



## myheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Will you have pictures to post soon of the little girls? If you find foster homes, I would be happy to help with the transport if needed. Hmmmm.... Four year old black and white Dutch girl.....

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wonder if Toby would like her... I can't have more than two bunnies at the apartment, though


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 14, 2008)

Any updates/pictures?

Jan


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 14, 2008)

Fiona sends her love and good will to her fellow breed members. Her human has cross-posted the information to a local pet group in the hopes it helps locate a foster or adoptive home. 

By any chance, is the girl at the shelter spayed, or able to be spayed before she leaves the facility?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you BlueFrog. Tanx Fiona! Your help is enormously appreciated. I don't think the 4 y.o. is spayed (yet). I can doublecheck.

Dear Jan, I'll do some links for photo viewing over the weekend (if I can sneak in the time). Will try to work on that. Silly how we can bond with faces. 

tanx myheart too; every assistance and offer means somebun will have a chance.
---------------------------------------------------

* You're never alone when there's another heartbeat in the house *:hearts


----------



## myheart (Oct 20, 2008)

Any word or change in status on the little Dutch girls? Please give the heads-up if emergency pull is necessary! (Speaking with a soft spot for four-year-old Dutch girls like my Luna Belle)

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish I had room for one more!  I've been looking around for middle aged girls for Toby, but no luck. I don't want to "shoo" Berry-Boo out the door either! She is such a sweetie! I am so sad it didn't work out with them.

Darnit! I want a dutch!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 20, 2008)

Update reply: RESCUE at high-kill ward: The 4 y.o. at the shelter gets along well with dogs and cats. I need to write the shelter coordinator yet to ask if she's speutered? Probably not. Photo time, for a link, didn't arrive over the weekend. I can PM you photos though to twitter your fascination. She looks lovely.

Rehome: Still awaiting photos from the gentleman who told SRR about the "novelty-is-gone" spayed dutch.

Another email to SRR: A person is considering taking in someone's neglected rabbit, so I've let the individual know we'd have some empty housing units soon. The individual was told of the local shelter populations, and best suggestions for surrendering places (to allow the rabbit to live, not get a euthanization injection). The caring individual is concerned, and has asked how easy rabbits are to litter train? And where to take the bunny for a nail trim.
-- kh, you need a bigger house with Will your lovable bunny-ears man. inkbouce:Then Toby can do some dates, and Berry-Boo can whisper which lady would compliment Toby's personality. How can we get you a house?!?!? Berry-Boo's YOUNG Yet. Her mischief, binkies, and ability to live with one or two more bunners will ... well, four can be as *easy* as two bonded pairs. Two bunnies streaking down the hallway would be hilarious. Let her hormones simmer down for a bit longer. hmmm, Berry snuggling with Will, Toby picks up the scents...
Berry is lucky to have you fostering and getting to crawl all over Men like Will !:hugsquish:
there's a dutch in your future; think positive, it will happen.

Luna Belle is lucky to have Patch and :heartsmyheart, and Zappa as a youngster to teach/train.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2008)

Julie- re: cages I have your extra dog crate sitting around unused. And if he's near me I can assist in teaching nail trimming, etc.

Any idea if theshelter with the in-danger dutch has contacted other shelters for help? Washington and Manitowoc counties recently took in some of Sheboygan's rabbits to help with overcrowding, although I think they were only willing to take those that were already speutered. Even Sheboygan is a slight possibility because dutches are considered easy to adopt here, although we are crowded with all of Jazzy's babies.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is it legal to rehome my roommate? 

I have a friend who has been wanting a rabbit. I can look and see if she would want to foster (and/or) adopt!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I know Dane County takes in buns from out-of county to help with overcrowding. They are very good about not euth'ing for space reasons, as they have lots of cages, locations in pet stores, and many foster homes. Also HRS in Madison might help. I love dutches, but bf doesn't agree and we're full up here anyway.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 21, 2008)

I've seen the local shelter rabbits transferred to DCHS by perusing Petfinder listings. HRS does control a lot of the in-state rabbits and shelters. -- And to the benefit of rabbits, private organizations have saved NUMEROUS lives as well. Shelters and ordinary people reach out to whomever may help. Like *Midwest Rabbit R&R*. *3Bunnies*. *Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary*. *The Rabbit Haven*. *CatnapFromTheHeart*. *ZoohCorner*. *Gainesville Rabbit Rescue*. Gotta love every photo posted of a rabbit success story.

Bunny twirls to sanctuaries like _Chenoa Manor_ when Haley stepped up to guide those 37 Michigan bunnies (sweet innocence!) out of a slaughterhouse dump. A lot of caring people (Ali and Haley)... the list goes on ... whose heart is in the right place. Gentle Giants, Pipp, Peg, Zin, angela ~ for YOUR baby bunny flood. WHAT Maids you've become!! Rabbits won't argue on which person steps up to offer them vet care, be spayed/neutered, be adopted to terrific homes. That was kind of you to suggest HRS, tonyshuman. We've turned away about 50 bunnies so far, unable to accept. Dang those abandoned street 3. fertile as ever ~

 Dane County is a really nice shelter from what I've observed. Glad they've got a foster program for challenging intakes!

Angela; thanks for the heads-up on the empty cage! I'll do more asking. Keep those suggestions handy. Your director sent us Fuzza and he's doing fantastic out of the shelter scene. Thumbs up!

Thanks for all the concern WRT getting the dutches in a good home, OFF a euth-roster. 

Each *RESOLVED* title in this section is another with a new beginning, better future.

kh - any leads is a new person gullible enough to join RO, and so? Foster/Adopter?
Make a sign for the roommate, :shock: tack it on supermarket bulletin board. Every little bit helps...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 21, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Is it legal to rehome my roommate?


I could take in more foster rabbits if I could rehome my husband. Some days I'm tempted, LOL.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 21, 2008)

The person who was interested isn't able to take anybun.  She said that her apartment peoples say NO PETS. It's in bold on the lease. I also have someone trying to shoe-horn a rabbit to me. It's a stray they found with tooth problems.  Darn people knowing I love rabbits.

If we didn't have a roommate, the second room WOULD be a bunny-room. Will agreed to it  I wonder if there's an area on FreeCycle for getting rid of roommates lol I would just have to be sneaky so he wouldn't know someone was "adopting" him


----------

